# Ostomy bags and the CF.



## PantherSurvior (3 Sep 2008)

As of yet, I have not been able to find a good answer or opinion related to this question. I've searched this site, and most other sites as well, but this seems to be a rare question. 

I am 19 years old, I was born with some intestinal issues. Namely a rare condition called Chronic Intestinal Pseudo Obstruction. 

As a result, I was given an Ieliostomy bag when I was only 2 years old. Ever since, I have lived with this Ostomy, and refused to let it hold me back from doing anything. I have sky dived, Rock climbed, Cliff dived, Hunted, Camped, Swam across huge distances. I've played team sports and combat recreation games such as paintball and air soft. I am in average physical condition, and working on getting in even better shape. Just yesterday I Biked 70 KM in 7 hours with 50LBS on my back, not sure if thats good or bad, but it shows none the less I am in good shape, at least in my opinion. 

I have been thinking for a long time, and would like to join the Canadian Forces as a full time Reservist. I know people have been disqualified for less, But in my search I have also found a few stories of members in the CF having Ostomies, or Colostomies. 

I understand that the only way to be truly sure is to head to my nearest CFRC but do you, the people of Army.ca, think that my Ostomy would stop me from fighting for my country? 

And for those of you in the forces, Please, keep up the good work.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Sep 2008)

Yes.


----------



## PantherSurvior (3 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the opinion. 

Albeit now I can't take no for an answer.  

More opinions please.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Sep 2008)

Kincanucks knows of what he speaks.........sorry, but if he says no then that is the answer you will get from a CFRC also.

Good luck.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

PantherSurvior said:
			
		

> More opinions please.



My opinion is the same as Kincanucks, and he knows what he is talking about. You will not become a member of the CF in your condition.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Sep 2008)

_Thanks for the opinion. 

Albeit now I can't take no for an answer.  

More opinions please._

Do a search on Universality of Service then come back here and tell me that you think you can be in the CF. As for members of the CF having the same condition, it is possible but I guarantee it they didn't have the condition before they got in.  Good Luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## cp140tech (3 Sep 2008)

I spoke to a fully qualified young tech here a few weeks ago as I was clearing in, he indicated that he had a similar condition to yours.  He is currently looking at a medical release, not his choice.   Good luck to you, but I don't know if you'll have much success.


----------



## PantherSurvior (3 Sep 2008)

I don't know. 

It has never stopped me from any other thing I've wanted to do. 

I've excelled past my peers in highschool, and outperformed everyone in anything I set my mind to. I just think it would be a sad waste if I couldn't join the Reserves. It's these small technicalities I've always had to fight throughout my life. Because I fall into a certain medical bracket, I've been told I can not do certain things. And I've told them right back, the hell I can't. And I've managed to prove myself every other time. I can't bring myself to accept this as any different. 

It doesnt effect my physical performance, and neither does it require medical attention more frequently then 6 months. 

Any accounts of people already in the forces who recieved this condition afterwords, are still appreciated. 

Thanks for the additional opinions.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

PantherSurvior said:
			
		

> It has never stopped me from any other thing I've wanted to do.



Look, i know that growing up your mom told you that you were special and that you could be anything you wanted to be........

Life just doesnt work that way.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Sep 2008)

PantherSurvior said:
			
		

> It has never stopped me from any other thing I've wanted to do.
> ...
> It doesnt effect my physical performance, and neither does it require medical attention more frequently then 6 months.



You would be surprised how many different conditions we have seen comments such as this about.  Unfortunately, there are many conditions that preclude enrollment in the CF, no mater how fit the individual thinks they are.

By all means, apply at the CFRC and see what the results of the medical review on your file will be.  And good luck in your future endeavours, whatever they may be.


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Sep 2008)

As you seem set on trying anyway (which you're of course free to do) I'll offer a couple of comments:

- In your original post you referred to joining as a full-time reservist.  You should understand that the reserves are (mostly) part-time.  If you want to serve full-time, on an ongoing basis, then you would join the regular force.

- Part of the difficulty a person in your condition would probably face is the need to have and maintain medical equipment for extended periods in field conditions.  I believe such a condition makes a person unfit even for sea service, and in a ship you're never more than 200 feet from the nearest clean space, source of water etc.  In the field conditions can be very austere, to say the least.

I would be very surprised if you were to get in, but as I said above you're certainly free to try your luck at the recruiting centre.


----------



## PantherSurvior (3 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Look, i know that growing up your mom told you that you were special and that you could be anything you wanted to be........
> 
> Life just doesnt work that way.



Actually she said I wouldn't be able to do half the things I can. 

I told her the same I told everyone else, that I could. Thanks for the profoundly blunt attempt at being realistic, though. 



Regardless, we will see once I go in to the recruitment centre. I'll be sure to keep you all updated, for anyone in the future who may have the same question. 

Good luck, all.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2008)

Requiring medical treatment at least every 6 months is a G3 (at best) in the Geographical factor , which falls short of the enrolment standard (to my recollection).   Other aspects to your condition (that I don't know, need to know, nor am I qualified to assess) may lower it to G4 or even G5.


----------



## PantherSurvior (3 Sep 2008)

You misunderstood, I _don't_ need treatment every 6 months. 

That is what I am saying. Technically, I fall within Geographical enrollment standard, as I can go for over 6 months without medical treatment, even a year.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2008)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> I spoke to a fully qualified young tech here a few weeks ago as I was clearing in, he indicated that he had a similar condition to yours.  He is currently looking at a medical release, not his choice.



I read that to mean (correct me if I'm wrong):  someone who was already in the military ended up with a condition similar to yours, and *must* leave.

People who know here say you can't join with an ostomy, but let us know how it goes with the recruiter.  

Keep in mind there's lot of great, worthy things to do outside the military as well.  Good luck with it.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

PantherSurvivor said:
			
		

> Technically, I fall within Geographical enrollment standard, as I can go for over 6 months without medical treatment, even a year.



Even less technicaly, this is your opinion (of one factor only) and not a medical fact. Go see the CFRC , apply and the CF will tell you what you need and dont need. Theres more to being medicaly fit for the CF that just the "G" factor.

I'm still laughing at your paintball and airsoft reference btw.........


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (3 Sep 2008)

The Short answer is NO, as already stated;

The Long Answer is at the end of the day it's the RMO @ D MED POL who assigns your medical category.  Not you.  

You have the answers that you asked for.  Please go and see the local CFRC and apply and see what develops.  Just be prepared for the answer.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2008)

We're sure you're a real go getter and good on you for wanting this so badly. You came here and asked opinions. You've gotten them from the best sources we can provide. However, we can't say how your condition will affect you. We're not doctors, but guess what? The Recruiting Centre has one that will make things very, very plain, simple and finite for you, but you have to go ask them. We can do more for you as we have given you what you've asked for here. Please accept it and quit arguing........and go to the CFRC for your definitive prognosis in the matter. We can offer no more than we have.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Sep 2008)

PantherSurvivor

Some very informed opinions have already been provided.  It is highly unlikely that you will meet minimum medical standards for enrolment into the Canadian Forces.  You are not the first (and probably won't be the last) to be so disappointed because you feel that your physical fitness and activity ability should be taken into account.  Over twenty years ago a young man who suffered from a related problem was also refused enrolment and tried to get the decision reversed including taking it to a human rights tribunal.  He was unsuccessful.

Galbraith v. Canadian Armed Forces
(the following are extracted portions of the report of that proceeding)


> { . . . }
> 
> On December 15, 1982, Mr. Galbraith filed a complaint with the Canadian Human Rights Commission against the Department of National Defence alleging "discrimination on the basis of physical handicap (resection of the bowel - continent ileostomy) in violation of sections 7( a) and 10 of the Canadian Human Rights Act". At the commencement of the hearing, the name of the Respondent was changed on consent to the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (3 Sep 2008)

PantherSurvivor

Methinks that, if you want to wear the uniform and serve Canada, then you are limited in your options.... to just one.

The Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC) are always looking for officers to lead their young cadets.

Hey, it's an option that you CAN accomplish


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Sep 2008)

PantherSurvivor said:
			
		

> I don't know.
> 
> It has never stopped me from any other thing I've wanted to do.



Sorry to say this, but there is no way you would be accepted.

Too many liabliities anad health risks.

I am sure you can see why.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2008)

No need to continue this, repeating what has already been said.

 PantherSurvivor,

Let us know how you make out. Contact a Mod for the unlock when you do.

Good luck.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Humza-AM (17 Oct 2013)

I recently applied to join the Canadian Armed Forces as an NCM full time infanteer. I've tried finding answers to this question but I've been very unsuccessful, I read other people's stories and have done some research online and my question has never been answered clearly, I was wondering if someone could please help me, it would be greatly appreciated. Approximately 3 years ago I was diagnosed with Ulcerative colitis. My health kept getting worse, I was on a variety of different medications that didn't help me, after exhausting all options my specialist decided that it was time to get an ileostomy surgery. In March 2013 I got the surgery, and my health has been at its best. Since my surgery I haven't had to go to the hospital or the doctors. I've been working out, going to school and living a normal life. However there is a small catch to the surgery I had gotten, it's done in the following three steps, 1) removing my large intestine and creating an ileostomy 2) using the last portion of my small intestine the surgeon creats a j-poich by folding the small intestine on itself and connecting it to my rectum and the last surgery consists of getting rid of the ileostomy and connecting me to the j-pouch. My question is will an ileostomy disqualify me from joining the army even though I'm healthy now and no longer have Ulcerative colitis. 

_- mod edit to ensure personal I.D. info isn't being shared -_


----------



## DAA (17 Oct 2013)

That can only be answered after you have completed the recruiting medical portion and your file has been reviewed by the Recruiting Medical Officer.  Only the RMO can make that decision.


----------



## Humza-AM (17 Oct 2013)

Thank you for your help. I hope it doesn't disqualify me from joining.


----------



## CombatDoc (17 Oct 2013)

Although the RMO will decide, this is likely a show stopper from a recruiting standpoint.


----------



## Humza-AM (28 Oct 2013)

Hi my name is Humza Mian In the past I suffered from Ulcerative colitis but got surgery to cure my illness. The way they did this was by removing my large intestine and creating a j-pouch using the last portion of my small intestine. This surgery comes in 2-3 steps depending on the surgeon. However my surgeon is doing this in 3 steps as of now I have had 2/3 surgeries the third one being on its way some time soon, currently I have an ileostomy and have a j-pouch but it's not connected to my gi track only because it has to heal before the surgeon can seal of my ileostomy and connect me to the j-pouch. I've been told that having a j-pouch will not limit my abilities in anyway however I could be making frequent washroom trips again the surgeon said you could be going to the washroom 7 times a day maybe more or less it all depends on my body. My question is will having a j-pouch restrict or disqualify me from joining the army?

If someone could please answer my question it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2013)

Welcome back Humza-AM!  I see you didn't see the answer you got when you first posted your question, so let's review, shall we?


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> *That can only be answered after you have completed the recruiting medical portion and your file has been reviewed by the Recruiting Medical Officer.  Only the RMO can make that decision.*


Tell you what - since you seem to need practice reading instead of posting, how about a bit of a "posting time out" so you can read more?

Posting the same thing over and over again = spamming.  Ponder that.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

